# OT: Held my breath and took the plunge



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Formally applied for positions opening in Hillsboro at my employer, in late 2008/2009. Had to notify my boss per regulations. 

Wish me luck on both accounts.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Good luck!

Maybe we can have a party for you if you come up!

Of course, there will have to be cake tastings involved.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

crandc said:


> Formally applied for positions opening in Hillsboro at my employer, in late 2008/2009. Had to notify my boss per regulations.
> 
> Wish me luck on both accounts.


Best Wishes!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

PBF already agreed to come to Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm jealous because (a) you'll be able to go to more Blazer games and (b) finding a biotech job in Portland ain't easy. Best of luck!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Try bribing the decision maker with some baked goods . . .


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

So your bad experience at the Warrior arena was that bad, or you just can't stand being that far away from the Blazers?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck Crandc! :clap:


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck, crandc.

Have you broken it to the cat yet?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Sending good thoughts your way! 

And, irrespective of how it turns out, I'm proud of you for being brave enough to take a chance and make a change. 

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

good luck on getting the position up here. While we may not be San Fransisco, San Fransisco ain't us!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Sending good thoughts your way!
> 
> And, irrespective of how it turns out, I'm proud of you for being brave enough to take a chance and make a change.
> 
> Ed O.


I was about to post a comment about how cool it'd be if Eddie moved down to Portland (again), but I realized that if that was to happen, the city would go supernova on itself rather than have Ed and myself living in the same metro area.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I have talked to Orlando. He is a bad traveler but will be tranquilized and he's a pretty good natured cat. He'll be OK. The little ones are a big problem. They are not tame enough to be picked up and Rudy is now living entirely in the garden (although he may change his mind when the weather changes). However, there is a group that, if I trap them in cages, will tranquilize them and move them. Expensive but it can be done. I had held off on actually applying because of concern with the cats. But I heard today that the Hillsboro project has gotten 200 applications and I got worried that if I wait I'll get nowhere. 

I am driving myself crazy googling houses for rent in Hillsboro; what I pay for a small duplex with yard would rent a 3 bedroom house. The cats could have their own room and bath.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

crandc said:


> I am driving myself crazy googling houses for rent in Hillsboro; what I pay for a small duplex with yard would rent a 3 bedroom house. The cats could have their own room and bath.


BEST OF LUCK!

If you move here, dont throw your $$ away by renting, BUY a house. But you are smart enough to know that. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crandc said:


> I have talked to Orlando. He is a bad traveler but will be tranquilized and he's a pretty good natured cat. He'll be OK. The little ones are a big problem. They are not tame enough to be picked up and Rudy is now living entirely in the garden (although he may change his mind when the weather changes). However, there is a group that, if I trap them in cages, will tranquilize them and move them. Expensive but it can be done. I had held off on actually applying because of concern with the cats. But I heard today that the Hillsboro project has gotten 200 applications and I got worried that if I wait I'll get nowhere.
> 
> I am driving myself crazy googling houses for rent in Hillsboro; what I pay for a small duplex with yard would rent a 3 bedroom house. The cats could have their own room and bath.



If the situation is right, since it is cheaper to live up here, you might want to take the plunge and buy a house. I got a house for about 200 dollars more a month then I payed for my apartment. Well worth it, and I make up the extra 200 bucks a month in tax refunds.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

crandc said:


> I have talked to Orlando. He is a bad traveler but will be tranquilized and he's a pretty good natured cat. He'll be OK. The little ones are a big problem. They are not tame enough to be picked up and Rudy is now living entirely in the garden (although he may change his mind when the weather changes). However, there is a group that, if I trap them in cages, will tranquilize them and move them. Expensive but it can be done. I had held off on actually applying because of concern with the cats. But I heard today that the Hillsboro project has gotten 200 applications and I got worried that if I wait I'll get nowhere.
> 
> I am driving myself crazy googling houses for rent in Hillsboro; what I pay for a small duplex with yard would rent a 3 bedroom house. The cats could have their own room and bath.


Hillsboro is a nice, very laid back and very diverse community. Some parts of it are nice and quiet and still very affordable. A good place to live IMO if you don't have to commute to Portland. 

Best of luck!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

good luck on your move! takes some courage to pick up and leave. I envy your ability to go to Blazer games on a whim now, though.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

best wishes to you.... I hope it all pans out for you


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I live in Hillsboro... work in Beaverton. Love it here.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm not sure how I feel about you Californians moving up here and driving up real estate prices....but GOOD LUCK anyway!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Good luck on the job!

Is that the lab that got raided and torched by animal activists a few years back?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I thought you liked the Bay area?

Better look into a satellite dish so you can get all of the A's games....

good luck...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Paxil said:


> I live in Hillsboro... work in Beaverton. Love it here.



Funny, most people I know who work in Washington County, live in Beaverton and work in Hillsboro.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

I live in Aloha and work in Hillsboro on TV Hwy. If you need help with anything you can private message me and I'll see what I can do.

I've never met you but Hoojacks has informed me how cool you are, so I'm willing to do what I can to help you out


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

FYI crandc:

The real estate slump has finally started to have an impact in Oregon . . . good time to buy. You can get a brand new townhouse for under 200,000 these days.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Good luck on the job!
> 
> Is that the lab that got raided and torched by animal activists a few years back?


No

I would rent before buying just to be sure nothing untoward happens. Then we'll see. 

I'm a former Oregonian, does that release me from the ban on Californians moving there?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crandc said:


> No
> 
> I would rent before buying just to be sure nothing untoward happens. Then we'll see.
> 
> I'm a former Oregonian, does that release me from the ban on Californians moving there?


I will need to see 3 pieces of Oregon ID, and several pieces of mail with your old address.:azdaja:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crandc,

Best of luck with the job application, and your current boss. I live in Beaverton (but can practically throw a stone in three directions and hit Portland) and work in Hillsboro. The area has changed a lot since we bought our house 18 years ago, but my commute is still only about 15 minutes each way on backroads. The good news is there are more housing choices in Hillsboro these days - and with west side light rail, you can ride the train into Portland and not worry about traffic or parking.

We almost moved away 10 years ago because we were worried about the negative impacts of growth (traffic, crime, cost of living, etc.), but I'm glad we stayed. It's still a pretty great place to live - especially now that the Blazers are headed in the right direction again.

BNM


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> I live in Aloha and work in Hillsboro on TV Hwy. If you need help with anything you can private message me and I'll see what I can do.


I also live in Aloha and would be happy to help.

This seems to be a good time to move to Oregon; a couple that I know from the comicbookresources.com message board just moved here from Philadelphia.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> No
> 
> I would rent before buying just to be sure nothing untoward happens. Then we'll see.
> 
> I'm a former Oregonian, does that release me from the ban on Californians moving there?


Yes.

There is a short but legally binding ceremony where you dis-avow any loyalties or allegiance to California or any of it's NBA teams.

The A's are okay as we STILL DON'T HAVE A MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL TEAM!


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Yes.
> 
> There is a short but legally binding ceremony where you dis-avow any loyalties or allegiance to California or any of it's NBA teams.
> 
> The A's are okay as we STILL DON'T HAVE A MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL TEAM!


Actually, despite the fact I no longer live there, I'm still peeved that the A's moved their minor league team away from Medford. Hitting Miles Stadium used to be pure pleasure -- I remember seeing a pre-juice Canseco there when he was rail thin. Dump the A's! Go with the Cubs. (Well, maybe don't go with the Cubs, but definitely dump the A's.)


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I have long since disavowed allegience to any California NBA team.

I did root for the Kings against the Lakers. Lesser evil.

The workplace is (or will be, it's not built yet) in Hillsboro. Right now my round trip daily commute takes 3 hours and housing is SO expensive in the area closer to where I work I'd be getting a studio without yard for what I now pay for a two bedroom duplex with yard. My idea is that I'd get a place to live close to work, and still be able to ride MAX to Portland for Blazer games and peace rallies.

But of course, I have to be hired for one of the open positions (I applied for two). They are both a level above my current ranking. So I don't know; they would probably give precedence to someone already at that level. But there should be more openings as the building gets closer to being functional. We'll see.

If nothing comes of it, I am no worse off than I am now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

3 hour commute!?!?

funk dat.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

GOOD LUCK CRANDC! I just moved to Portland a couple weeks ago and I love it.

I've only been to Hillsboro once, and my perception was...wow, this place is really...clean! Granted, I just drove down the main strip. Anyway, that'd be really cool for you to be a max-ride (I think they run out there) away from the Rose Garden.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

hasoos said:


> If the situation is right, since it is cheaper to live up here, you might want to take the plunge and buy a house. I got a house for about 200 dollars more a month then I payed for my apartment. Well worth it, and I make up the extra 200 bucks a month in tax refunds.


Buying isn't always the best decision. For starters, you may get a tax refund but you're also paying property taxes, which you weren't when you were renting. If the roof needs repairing, there goes $30,000. The hot water heater? At least two grand. Plumbing repairs, sewage system problems, electrical problems, etc., etc. Especially on an older house, the maintenance costs can be prohibitive. 

Then there's the state of the real estate market right now. Prices have climbed dramatically over the last 5 to 6 years, and are now falling in many parts of the country. How far will they fall? No one knows, but it could get worse before it gets better. Now imagine that crandc buys a place, sees the value depreciate over the next three years, and then has to sell because she's taking a job transfer back to S.F. or somewhere else. She's forced to sell for perhaps less than what she paid. A friend of mine faced that exact situation and ended up making double house payments for two years because he couldn't sell his old place.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Buying isn't always the best decision. For starters, you may get a tax refund but you're also paying property taxes, which you weren't when you were renting. If the roof needs repairing, there goes $30,000. The hot water heater? At least two grand. Plumbing repairs, sewage system problems, electrical problems, etc., etc. Especially on an older house, the maintenance costs can be prohibitive.


holy crap...30,000 for a roof? My parents bought a new roof a few years ago, and it was 7500 bucks..and that included removing the old one, and any fixes on the new one. And their house is pretty big.

Hell a metal roof, on top of 2 feet of insulation in a remote area of Idaho didn't even cost my dad and uncle 12000 bucks to do our cabin.

And 2000 bucks for a water heater?? Jesus H Christ, what are the water heaters in the NY Metro area made of? Gold!?

You can get one from about 250-700 bucks, and it's not like they're hard to install. 

And while you do have repairs to deal with, you have equity building. 800 bucks a month for rent on an apartment you don't own, is worse than that much a month on a mortgage. Plus, you can do whatever you want to the house (well, within reason..neighborhood associations make a difference).

Really, are the prices that out of whack out east?



> Then there's the state of the real estate market right now. Prices have climbed dramatically over the last 5 to 6 years, and are now falling in many parts of the country. How far will they fall? No one knows, but it could get worse before it gets better. Now imagine that crandc buys a place, sees the value depreciate over the next three years, and then has to sell because she's taking a job transfer back to S.F. or somewhere else.


or imagine that it doesn't fall, and she has to take a job somewheres else and sells it for a profit? Or imagine if she loses her job here but finds another one locally...she can even rent out her house too. 

Personally, I'm hoping housing prices return to earth, as the cost of a house is obscene now-a-days (but not nearly as bad as San Diego).



> She's forced to sell for perhaps less than what she paid. A friend of mine faced that exact situation and ended up making double house payments for two years because he couldn't sell his old place.


you can always sell a house, it just depends on what kind of price you want to sell it at. My brother in law has 2 houses (actually, he's always had 2 houses since my sister married him). They wanted to sell their old house once they were able to move into their current house. But it wouldn't sell for the price they had it in. So they rent it out, and the person who lives there paids his mortgage on that house.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hope to see you up here for a bash this season. I wish you luck on the job!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I will need to see 3 pieces of Oregon ID, and several pieces of mail with your old address.:azdaja:


Actually, if things haven't changed, she'll get her old driver's license number back, so it'll be obvious from just one piece of ID. My license says "record created: 1974" on it, despite my having moved back to Oregon in the 90s. 

barfo


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Cran, if everything works out such that you can be up here, I'd very much enjoy helping with the unloading if you're looking for that sort of help. I've got a dozen or so college friends that also enjoy moves -- the lot of us don't see each other often and use helping someone move in as an excuse to get together. I'd guess that, what with that crew, other folks from here, and whatever other friends of yours and ours join in, you could easily have 30+ people ready to haul boxes.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't know about now... but I made 100 grand in just over two years on my house I bought and sold in Portland. Now I can't afford to move back... lol... but I am happy where I am at. Funny thing was... I went through a divorce and tried to dump the house for what we owed but was kinda forced into keeping it and refinancing it in my own name within 30 days. Karma was good to me I guess. 

Seriously though... we have enough people in Beaverton/Hillsboro we should have some Blazer watching parties. Some of you are close enough I could throw rocks at you. If you've seen the crazy dude running around the Hillsboro airport 3 times every Sunday... that's me. =)


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

First, thanks for all the kind thoughts. Remember, this is not immediate; the building is not built yet!

Porter, I'll keep you in mind for helping unload. 

$800 a month rent? Damn! In the Bay Area that's what you pay to rent a room with kitchen privileges!

As for buying, like I said, it's a thought but I would rent first. Hard enough finding a place to rent on what would probably be a one day trip to Oregon; finding a place to buy in one day is impossible. As for selling at a loss, if I do take the plunge it will be because I plan to live and retire in the area. You know, a coworker's mother had years ago bought a second house. Her idea was that she'd rent for now, and sell it later and it would be retirement income. Her family said she was crazy and being very passive, she sold. As of 2000, when I last saw that coworker, the value of the house was about 10 times what she'd paid and sold it for. Stupid family.

Of course if it does happen, once I'm settled we can have a Blazers Board Housewarming. With cookies.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Buying isn't always the best decision. For starters, you may get a tax refund but you're also paying property taxes, which you weren't when you were renting. If the roof needs repairing, there goes $30,000. The hot water heater? At least two grand. Plumbing repairs, sewage system problems, electrical problems, etc., etc. Especially on an older house, the maintenance costs can be prohibitive.
> 
> Then there's the state of the real estate market right now. Prices have climbed dramatically over the last 5 to 6 years, and are now falling in many parts of the country. How far will they fall? No one knows, but it could get worse before it gets better. Now imagine that crandc buys a place, sees the value depreciate over the next three years, and then has to sell because she's taking a job transfer back to S.F. or somewhere else. She's forced to sell for perhaps less than what she paid. A friend of mine faced that exact situation and ended up making double house payments for two years because he couldn't sell his old place.


This is what makes me nervous about buying a house at this point in time.

My teaching job starts in September and my wife and I will be making decent money since we'll both be working full time. While we're both anxious to get into a house, I'm just not sure if we'll be able to afford it if and when we decide to start a family in a few years and she needs to take a break from work.

Considering that anything decent will run at least $235,000 ish, that would put our mortgage, coupled with +$500 in student loans per month, at a ridiculous clip that I'm not sure we can handle quite yet.

Since we're only paying $750 a month for a condo in Lake Oswego that includes utilities and parking, we feel virtually no pressure from our wallets. And I'm not even working full time.

Ugh... If only things were a little easier. Like when my parents bought their house 20 years ago for $40,000. SHEESH!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> This is what makes me nervous about buying a house at this point in time.
> 
> My teaching job starts in September and my wife and I will be making decent money since we'll both be working full time. While we're both anxious to get into a house, I'm just not sure if we'll be able to afford it if and when we decide to start a family in a few years and she needs to take a break from work.
> 
> ...


I'm not a real estate guy, but I follow the market relatively closely. Now is a great time to buy. The market is soft here in Oregon. Not saying it won't go lower (in fact many experts think we have another year of depressed sales), but the market is not at a high and trying to time it so you buy at the absolute lowest is very difficult.

In any case, most real estate investors would say that when you think long term, it is very hard to go wrong with real estate. If you are going to keep the house for over five years, than investment wise you are fine.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The cost of living in SF amazes me. I dont understand why people choose to live there.

No disrespect to the legend known as crandc... but shouldnt this be in the OT forum?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> The cost of living in SF amazes me. I dont understand why people choose to live there.



The salaries are usually higher than other cities and it is a very intersting and diverse area to live. I think the city of SF is one of the most interesting and unique places to live in the country. (There is no lack of entertainment there)

If you are single and have money, that is the place to live. If you are raising a family, not so much (unless money isn't an object).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> The cost of living in SF amazes me. I dont understand why people choose to live there.
> 
> No disrespect to the legend known as crandc... but shouldnt this be in the OT forum?


I hope we're still allowed to talk about ourselves in here, to a degree. Obviously we shouldn't be having threads that start off with "I bought new underwear today! WOO!" (as I know that people will act like thats what'll happen next), but I think messages like this aren't bad for the main forum.

Say one of us is going to be a parent soon, shouldn't that trump things? I mean, if I found out I was going to be a father (I'd be amazed, since I'm single) that to me is more important than anything the Blazers would ever do, and I'd want to share it with the board as a whole, not just the minority of people who read the OT forum. 

But I'm not a mod (thank god) so it's not for me to say. I thought it was kind of agreed upon that personal stuff like this was allowed as long as it wasn't trivial crap.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

I just don't see any reason to live outside of Oregon, but that's just me. So far it's the only state in the US (I'm a native Canuck) that I really like and where the general vibe of the peoples coincides with my own.

I love the hippy atmosphere and most other states don't offer that (random cities like SF maybe, but not states like Oregon).


Hap said:


> I hope we're still allowed to talk about ourselves in here, to a degree. Obviously we shouldn't be having threads that start off with "I bought new underwear today! WOO!" (as I know that people will act like thats what'll happen next), but I think messages like this aren't bad for the main forum.
> 
> Say one of us is going to be a parent soon, shouldn't that trump things? I mean, if I found out I was going to be a father (I'd be amazed, since I'm single) that to me is more important than anything the Blazers would ever do, and I'd want to share it with the board as a whole, not just the minority of people who read the OT forum.
> 
> But I'm not a mod (thank god) so it's not for me to say. I thought it was kind of agreed upon that personal stuff like this was allowed as long as it wasn't trivial crap.


Important personal news is fine in the main forum as far as I'm concerned, especially with someone like cran who is well respected around here.

I think KMD is the only one who has a beef with it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> I just don't see any reason to live outside of Oregon, but that's just me. So far it's the only state in the US (I'm a native Canuck) that I really like and where the general vibe of the peoples coincides with my own.



I think I could live in Washington (state) or Idaho, but I'd rather live in the metro area. But who knows what'll happen in the next 5 years. I might move across the country (altho I'd rather not).



> I love the hippy atmosphere and most other states don't offer that (random cities like SF maybe, but not states like Oregon).


I've always said, although I really doubt this will ever play a part in my life, that I could live anywhere my wife wanted to. The reason I say I doubt it'll play a part in my life because I'm not married and doubt I'll be married anytime in the near future.



> Important personal news is fine in the main forum as far as I'm concerned, especially with someone like cran who is well respected around here.
> 
> I think KMD is the only one who has a beef with it.


I understand why people don't like it. In some aspects, I agree with them on what should or shouldn't be "allowed".


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> I hope we're still allowed to talk about ourselves in here, to a degree. Obviously we shouldn't be having threads that start off with "I bought new underwear today! WOO!" (as I know that people will act like thats what'll happen next), but I think messages like this aren't bad for the main forum.
> 
> Say one of us is going to be a parent soon, shouldn't that trump things? I mean, if I found out I was going to be a father (I'd be amazed, since I'm single) that to me is more important than anything the Blazers would ever do, and I'd want to share it with the board as a whole, not just the minority of people who read the OT forum.
> 
> But I'm not a mod (thank god) so it's not for me to say. I thought it was kind of agreed upon that personal stuff like this was allowed as long as it wasn't trivial crap.


I agree, I just wish the mods would be more consistent with this type of stuff. Anything Oregon sports related or a somewhat major personal issue should be allowed here on the main page. For example, I dont think the "Beaver Baseball" thread should have been moved to OT. IMO, its more on topic here than some of the threads regarding other NBA teams are.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> I agree, I just wish the mods would be more consistent with this type of stuff. Anything Oregon sports related or a somewhat major personal issue should be allowed here on the main page. For example, I dont think the "Beaver Baseball" thread should have been moved to OT. IMO, its more on topic here than some of the threads regarding other NBA teams are.


It's been discussed and I believe we hear what you are saying.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm not a real estate guy, but I follow the market relatively closely. Now is a great time to buy. The market is soft here in Oregon. Not saying it won't go lower (in fact many experts think we have another year of depressed sales), but the market is not at a high and trying to time it so you buy at the absolute lowest is very difficult.
> 
> In any case, most real estate investors would say that when you think long term, it is very hard to go wrong with real estate. If you are going to keep the house for over five years, than investment wise you are fine.


That's the angle that my wife's taking.

I hope that the two of you are correct.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> I agree, I just wish the mods would be more consistent with this type of stuff. Anything Oregon sports related or a somewhat major personal issue should be allowed here on the main page. For example, I dont think the "Beaver Baseball" thread should have been moved to OT. IMO, its more on topic here than some of the threads regarding other NBA teams are.


I agree 100%, if it's about an Oregon sports team (and not "my sons little league team won his game!" fallacy riddled retorts either) it belongs in the main page. If someone doesn't want to read about the OSU beavers or the UO ducks, here's an idea.

don't read the thread.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> I agree, I just wish the mods would be more consistent with this type of stuff. Anything Oregon sports related or a somewhat major personal issue should be allowed here on the main page. For example, I dont think the "Beaver Baseball" thread should have been moved to OT. IMO, its more on topic here than some of the threads regarding other NBA teams are.


I totally disagree.

This forum isn't about Portland, let alone Oregon State. It's about the Blazers. One step removed from that? The NBA. All of us here care about the NBA, as Blazers fans, but not necessarily all of us care about the city of Portland or the state of Oregon...

Things dealing with members of the community could easily go into the OT area, but given the length of time many of us have been posting together (I think Hap and I have been taunting one another for over a decade, for example, and iirc the great Fanhome exodus occured 3.5 years ago) and the importance of the online community, I think that personal announcements of some magnitude are worthy, like NBA news generally, of "preferred OT", and keeping them in the main forum, while Oregon news or political matters are relegated to the OT forum.

Kinda like how things are now.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> If someone doesn't want to read about the OSU beavers or the UO ducks, here's an idea.
> 
> don't read the thread.


Can't the same be said about political threads, or about cooking threads, or about just about any kind of thread?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Can't the same be said about political threads, or about cooking threads, or about just about any kind of thread?
> 
> Ed O.


yep, which was, (iirc) one of my original arguments against having an OT forum


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> yep, which was, (iirc) one of my original arguments against having an OT forum


Agreed.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Good luck. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Considering that anything decent will run at least $235,000 ish, that would put our mortgage, coupled with +$500 in student loans per month, at a ridiculous clip that I'm not sure we can handle quite yet.


I'd suggest that you look seriously at buying after you've paid off the student loans. Can you send more money to your student loans and pay them off early?


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

crandc said:


> $800 a month rent? Damn! In the Bay Area that's what you pay to rent a room with kitchen privileges!
> 
> As for buying, like I said, it's a thought but I would rent first. Hard enough finding a place to rent on what would probably be a one day trip to Oregon; finding a place to buy in one day is impossible. As for selling at a loss, if I do take the plunge it will be because I plan to live and retire in the area. You know, a coworker's mother had years ago bought a second house. Her idea was that she'd rent for now, and sell it later and it would be retirement income. Her family said she was crazy and being very passive, she sold. As of 2000, when I last saw that coworker, the value of the house was about 10 times what she'd paid and sold it for. Stupid family.
> 
> Of course if it does happen, once I'm settled we can have a Blazers Board Housewarming. With cookies.


Me and the Mrs. pay $805 (used to be $785 but recently renewed our lease) for a 1300 sq/ft 2bd/2bth apartment in Aloha in a nice neighbourhood with old people for all of our neighbors (water/sewer/garbage included). It's not cheap here (my buddy pays $415/mo for a 1bd up the road in the ghetto), but it's definately not as expensive as SF. 

Our lease is up in like 9 months and we're planning on moving up the road to the Arbor Homes _compound_. They're cookie cutter houses with almost no land, but they're ~$250,000 for a 1700-1900 sq/ft house with a garage and a small backyard. We're young (22) but I have a real career making ehhh money (great for my age I guess) so this is our most realistic shot at a first house. Plus it's close to where I live now and it's close to work so I like that. I'm like an 8 minute drive from my work in Hillsboro in morning "traffic" (I run into almost none on my route).

Any questions about this area? PM me. I can tell you lost, lived here a long time.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> I think KMD is the only one who has a beef with it.



Man I get accused of a lot of stuff.

How is my commenting on the housing market a hidden message that I don't like personal stuff on a forum?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Rob Allen said:


> I'd suggest that you look seriously at buying after you've paid off the student loans. Can you send more money to your student loans and pay them off early?


It's a good thought, but that would take us quite a long time.

And yes, you can pay extra if you want to pay it off sooner than later.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Man I get accused of a lot of stuff.
> 
> How is my commenting on the housing market a hidden message that I don't like personal stuff on a forum?


He probably meant B_&_B.

Since people call you KMD, and he's B&B, it might get confusing by just using letters. In all honesty, I get the two of you confused sometimes because of it. I'm not sure why that happens.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

2 things-The suburbs suck! and B&B, there is no excuse for making us talk about the Beavers! Go Dux!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I try to stay out of the burbs all I can. They have no soul, are filled with strip malls and really bad traffic planning. Besides, it sure is nice being home after the Blazer game in about 10 minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> He probably meant B_&_B.
> 
> Since people call you KMD, and he's B&B, it might get confusing by just using letters. In all honesty, I get the two of you confused sometimes because of it. I'm not sure why that happens.



That's cool. I'll gladly be mistaken for B&B (sorry if I tarnish your rep B&B) . . . just don't mistake me for MM. :biggrin: 

Talk to you soon "SSN" . . .


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

crandc said:


> I'm a former Oregonian, does that release me from the ban on Californians moving there?


Of course! The "Mother Ship" is calling you home, crandc.

I really do hope you get the job you are after up here, crandc. You have been a constant friend over the past, what, 7-8 years - despite the fact that you and I have never once met each other in person. And, to be frank, right now I need my friends around me more than ever. Absolutely can not wait to take in some Blazers games with you!

Please keep me updated, and feel free to ask any question any time about the area. If you do your homework on finding the right place, you will absolutely love it here. Renting just long enough to know whether you and the job will "stick" is a good idea, but you really should plan to get yourself into a house (owning vs. renting) as soon after making that determination as possible.

All the best to you and the rest of the felines!

PBF


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't care what threads get started in here. The most interesting ones tend to stay near the top so it doesn't matter.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ed O is a thread Nazi.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

TLo said:


> Ed O is a thread Nazi.


"No thread for YOU!"

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> Our lease is up in like 9 months and we're planning on moving up the road to the Arbor Homes _compound_. They're cookie cutter houses with almost no land, but they're ~$250,000 for a 1700-1900 sq/ft house with a garage and a small backyard. We're young (22) but I have a real career making ehhh money (great for my age I guess) so this is our most realistic shot at a first house. Plus it's close to where I live now and it's close to work so I like that. I'm like an 8 minute drive from my work in Hillsboro in morning "traffic" (I run into almost none on my route).


I don't want to rain on your plans, BW, but I would really recommend against Arbor. Yes, they tend to be nice neighborhoods (well-maintained anyway), but as you already know they have almost no land. The thing is, Arbor's community association fees are pretty high. With the kind of money you would be paying for an Arbor community home (house + association fees) you could likely get something bigger / better and not have the additional fees. And, really, square footage on the property has (and will continue to have as the area becomes more populated) a substantial impact on the market/resale value of the home.

PBF


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm not a real estate guy, but I follow the market relatively closely. Now is a great time to buy.


I keep hearing people say that, but I don't buy it. Here's why: If home prices increase by 100% in 5 years, as they have in some parts of the country, and then drop a modest 2 or 3 percent, aren't those homes still grossly overvalued? 

The NYTimes ran a chart awhile back showing the recent hike in home values relative to the last 50 years, and the spike was incredible-off the charts, in fact. The recent run-up in prices is unprecedented, and much of it was fueled by speculation and low interest rates. Those high prices have to come crashing back down to earth at some point, and a 2 or 3 percent drop, or even a 10 percent drop, is only the start.

I could be wrong, of course, and home values could stabilize and even start climbing again. But someone please tell me what justifies the current high prices?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> I keep hearing people say that, but I don't buy it. Here's why: If home prices increase by 100% in 5 years, as they have in some parts of the country, and then drop a modest 2 or 3 percent, aren't those homes still grossly overvalued?
> 
> The NYTimes ran a chart awhile back showing the recent hike in home values relative to the last 50 years, and the spike was incredible-off the charts, in fact. The recent run-up in prices is unprecedented, and much of it was fueled by speculation and low interest rates. Those high prices have to come crashing back down to earth at some point, and a 2 or 3 percent drop, or even a 10 percent drop, is only the start.
> 
> I could be wrong, of course, and home values could stabilize and even start climbing again. But someone please tell me what justifies the current high prices?


I see where you are coming from, but this isn't the stock market. I've seen the booms and slow times with real estate, and have never seen the drop like you see in the stock market. 

If the value of a house goes up 100% in five years, it doesn't mean it has to fall again. I think the general rule you will hear from investors is you can't expect 20% gain a year . . . that was a real estate boom. But you should expect a 3-5% increase per year.

But the complaint about high housing prices has been around since I have been watching and yet they never come down substantially.

Reason I think now is a good time is house sales are slow (although experts say the market has actually increased 3% in the tri-county area). It's a buyer's market because houses aren't moving as fast and there can be some negotiation leverage with the seller. Two years ago, houses were being scooped up in two weeks time for full asking price.

(FYI-Have you heard about the three main principles of real estate:
Location, Location, Location.)


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Man I get accused of a lot of stuff.
> 
> How is my commenting on the housing market a hidden message that I don't like personal stuff on a forum?


You are correct and I apologise, I don't even remember typing that message


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

In the Bay Area, home prices have gone up for at least the 17 years I've been here. Someone talked about buying a home in Oregon for around $250K. In the Bay, you would have a very hard time finding something for $800K. I think $2 million is around the median price in SF.

PBF, if it does pan out I will take you up on your kind offer. I will probably only have 1-2 days to find a home so I will be looking for someone(s) to help with some initial scouting. But that's a way off.

BTW, I had my weekly one on one with my manager yesterday. She said she is not surprised I applied for Oregon. She also asked me to forward her job description since sooner or later someone will call her for referral and she can do a better job if she knows what she is referring me for. I was afraid she'd be annoyed but she seems OK. Maybe she wants to get rid of me? Although she did like my lemon pound cake.

I still have my Oregon license plate, pictures of the 1990 Rip City Rally I took in Pioneer Square, earrings from The Cat's Meow near Hawthorne, a scrapbook of Oregonian Blazer profiles from 1990. Is that enough to establish my bona fides as an Oregonian?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

crandc said:


> In the Bay Area, home prices have gone up for at least the 17 years I've been here. Someone talked about buying a home in Oregon for around $250K. In the Bay, you would have a very hard time finding something for $800K. I think $2 million is around the median price in SF.
> 
> PBF, if it does pan out I will take you up on your kind offer. I will probably only have 1-2 days to find a home so I will be looking for someone(s) to help with some initial scouting. But that's a way off.
> 
> ...



I hereby acknowledge you as a bonafide Oregonian. You may enter the state.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> If the value of a house goes up 100% in five years, it doesn't mean it has to fall again.


You may be right, but what justifies the enormous price increases over the last few years? Don't you feel prices are artificially high right now? It makes me nervous to think of buying a house at these prices and then watching the air come out of the balloon.



> But the complaint about high housing prices has been around since I have been watching and yet they never come down substantially.


When did you start watching? Less than 5 or 6 years ago? The run-up in prices during that time is unprecedented, as I said. And if the run-up could defy norms, then the dropoff could also defy norms. 



> Reason I think now is a good time is house sales are slow (although experts say the market has actually increased 3% in the tri-county area). It's a buyer's market because houses aren't moving as fast and there can be some negotiation leverage with the seller. Two years ago, houses were being scooped up in two weeks time for full asking price.


Getting a 5% reduction from the seller always feels good, but if the house was way overpriced to begin with then you've still overpaid. 



> FYI-Have you heard about the three main principles of real estate:
> Location, Location, Location.)


Yup, that one's true.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> You may be right, but what justifies the enormous price increases over the last few years? Don't you feel prices are artificially high right now? It makes me nervous to think of buying a house at these prices and then watching the air come out of the balloon.
> 
> 
> When did you start watching? Less than 5 or 6 years ago? The run-up in prices during that time is unprecedented, as I said. And if the run-up could defy norms, then the dropoff could also defy norms.
> ...


I'm not a real estate expert. My experience is I surf RMLS, have a few friends in real estate, dabbled in rental property, and have bought and sold my primary residence 3 times.

During that time (about 15 years), I have watched housing prices jump way up in a year (not just during the boom, in Irvington, the houses in my area were increasing over 20% from 93-96 and then again with the recent boom), prices slightly increase year, and slightly decrease. I have never seen prices drop dramatically. But that is just my experience and my novice understanding opinion.

I'm not saying that real estate is the best investment. If the consensus is a 3-5% increase/yr . . . heck I can stick my money into a conservative fixed income mutual fund and be guarenteed 7%/yr.

But as a primary residence, I think it is one of the better investments you can make and I wouldn't let the 5 year run up scare me off. (I haven't run into too many people who thought buying their house was a bad move)


----------

